# Finally... Phragmipedium humboltii in spike!



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 24, 2021)

After 3 years of just greening, my humboltii is finally spiking with two inflorescences and 3 buds each! I’m just tickled with anticipation because Phrags are rare in my collection (only have 5 here) and that they usually refuse to bloom for me. So a double happiness! Can’t wait for the 12 long trellises!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 24, 2021)

One of my favourite.Keep us posted please.


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm giddy with anticipation! Keep those reports coming.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2021)

Tempting the jinx!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 26, 2021)

The buds are developing so elegantly. The sheaths are like art.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 2, 2021)

Almost there!!






Exciting... we should have a guessing game to see how long the petals will get. I say 60 cm... others?


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 3, 2021)

Can’t wait to see the blooms. Congrats. The two spikes are a testament to your fantastic growing ability and knowledge!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> Can’t wait to see the blooms. Congrats. The two spikes are a testament to your fantastic growing ability and knowledge!


Thanks Michael. I usually just wing it lol.

I know what the plant likes (eg bright light and warm). I have a shelf that is bright and warm. I put plant there. Haha...

And that is my secret hehe. That's how I grow. Connecting the dots.


----------



## JimNJ (May 4, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> After 3 years of just greening, my humboltii is finally spiking with two inflorescences and 3 buds each! I’m just tickled with anticipation because Phrags are rare in my collection (only have 5 here) and that they usually refuse to bloom for me. So a double happiness! Can’t wait for the 12 long trellises!
> 
> View attachment 27122
> View attachment 27123
> View attachment 27124


Can’t wait to see ...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2021)

Has anyone had problems with phrag petals extending under home conditions with low humidity (around 30%)? 

If so, what have they tried and how successful was that method?

I want to give these buds the best chance. They will open in 1-3 days...


----------



## Dandrobium (May 7, 2021)

I caught this thread just in time! Really looking forward to seeing these! Great job!! They are slow, still waiting for mine to bloom from years of growing.


----------



## PeteM (May 7, 2021)

So whats the game plan? humidifier? Will be difficult to confine a hot shelf to raise humidity. I think your best option is a strategically placed humidifier. Will be interesting to see what you come up with. Looking forward to the blooms, great growing!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 7, 2021)

I will likely put in front of a cool mister when flowers elongate ... I’ll post pics as they extend ... the flowers will pop open likely tomorrow.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2021)

Almost there!!


----------



## Guldal (May 9, 2021)

Oh, my God... you have started on Phrags, too, Leslie?! 

Allow me to remind you of the ol' nursery rhyme:
"Slippery, slippery, slippery slope, 
Buy him a Phrag, and there is no hope...!"


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 9, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Oh, my God... you have started on Phrags, too, Leslie?!
> 
> Allow me to remind you of the ol' nursery rhyme:
> "Slippery, slippery, slippery slope,
> Buy him a Phrag, and there is no hope...!"


Haha... cute rhyme.

And no, I have not started on Phrags... I have grown them over 20 years but sold most of it to create space for cattleyas. I only have 5 (including besseae’Carlisle’) now and likely may sell them all off.

My newest obsession is Sophronitis; cernua, wittigiana, pygmeae, brevipedunculata, mantiquera etc!! I want them all lol.


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 9, 2021)

If you sell your Phragmipedium 
I’ll purchase them all!!!!


----------



## Guldal (May 10, 2021)

That leaves me a bit less concerned!


DrLeslieEe said:


> My newest obsession is Sophronitis; cernua, wittigiana, pygmeae, brevipedunculata, mantiquera etc!! I want them all lol.


And this info even more so, as they do not usually take up loads of space - and to some are even considered to be just another form for Cattleya!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 11, 2021)

Bummer! It turns out that this plant was mislabeled.... it turned out to be Phrag warscewiczianum syn wallisii with the white pouch and light petals.


----------



## PeteM (May 11, 2021)

Oh no! Sorry. I’ve had that happen with me before to a few phrags.. actually kovachii. I thought I was the best grower in the world at the time because it was moving along at a fast clip. Then bloomed as a kovachii hybrid.. wha wha whaa.. what can you do.


----------



## cpmaniac (May 11, 2021)

It happens, unfortunately. Still, you're culture is excellent and the flowers look very promising.


----------



## abax (May 11, 2021)

I like it anyway Leslie. I'd love to see the flowers fully open.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 12, 2021)

cpmaniac said:


> It happens, unfortunately. Still, you're culture is excellent and the flowers look very promising.


Thanks Paul et al. I will love it just the same


----------



## dodidoki (May 12, 2021)

Really not humboldtii but very nice.


----------



## richgarrison (May 12, 2021)

this is much more in keeping with your albinistic collection tendencies... 
nice flowering... 

have you seen humboldtii clones other than the ones from ecuagenera? they seem to be the (only?) ones that are readily available.


----------



## cpmaniac (May 12, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> this is much more in keeping with your albinistic collection tendencies...
> nice flowering...
> 
> have you seen humboldtii clones other than the ones from ecuagenera? they seem to be the (only?) ones that are readily available.



Orchids Limited has plants for sale as Phrag. popowii.


----------



## Guldal (May 12, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Bummer! It turns out that this plant was mislabeled....


Most heartfelt commiserations, Leslie! I damn well know the feeling!
My life with Paph. philippinense has been strewn with thorns and lots of stones in the shoe. It all started with the first philli, that I succeeded in flowering. After anxious/expectant waiting in what felt like ages, it finally opened.... and was a St.Swithin!

PS. If short on a clonal name, I' ve noticed that Ecuagenera has a humboldtii 'Fortuna', may I for your wallisii propose 'Misfortuna'


----------



## richgarrison (May 13, 2021)

cpmaniac said:


> Orchids Limited has plants for sale as Phrag. popowii.



got it thanx.... 

funny that i purchased a 'popowii' from Alexj at the 2018 redlands show... mainly because the experience of buying popowii from popow orchids seemed fun to me...  

and no i'm leaving that tag as is...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> this is much more in keeping with your albinistic collection tendencies...
> nice flowering...
> 
> have you seen humboldtii clones other than the ones from ecuagenera? they seem to be the (only?) ones that are readily available.


There are some from Popow, Glen (before) and OL.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> got it thanx....
> 
> funny that i purchased a 'popowii' from Alexj at the 2018 redlands show... mainly because the experience of buying popowii from popow orchids seemed fun to me...
> 
> and no i'm leaving that tag as is...


Awesome... has it bloomed?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Most heartfelt commiserations, Leslie! I damn well know the feeling!
> My life with Paph. philippinense has been strewn with thorns and lots of stones in the shoe. It all started with the first philli, that I succeeded in flowering. After anxious/expectant waiting in what felt like ages, it finally opened.... and was a St.Swithin!
> 
> PS. If short on a clonal name, I' ve noticed that Ecuagenera has a humboldtii 'Fortuna', may I for your wallisii propose 'Misfortuna'


Love that name my dear Jens!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2021)

So today it extended the petals! Looks so regal.. 







I’ll have to move it soon to it’s grooming space lol.


----------



## Guldal (May 13, 2021)

Leslie, we are looking forward to see the many flowers open fully... I'm sure, It's going to be a gorgeous sight, after all "what's in a name ..."


----------



## cpmaniac (May 13, 2021)

I'm anxious to see them fully open, too. Should be a majestic display...


----------



## abax (May 13, 2021)

Such a graceful display even at this stage.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2021)

abax said:


> Such a graceful display even at this stage.


Looks like they are dancers giving a bow!


----------



## musa (May 14, 2021)

...only a few meters more to go...


----------



## richgarrison (May 14, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Awesome... has it bloomed?



not that one.. but 2 different clones form equagenera...

last one just dropped its last flower... only 2 inflorescences and 1 flower per... first bloom... one flower was spectacular (i can say that because i didn't photograph it...  ) larger and longer petals..... than the other clone... we'll see how that all works out next year... (btw, i flowered one of my tonsum albas from sam... slightly wonky, but seems large... i'll pm you a photo)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2021)

And so the show starts ladies and gentlemen!

Let the race begannnnnn .... 







And the little brown growing tips are growing 1-2 cm a day!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 14, 2021)

Can we see your stove top?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Can we see your stove top?


Haha, kitchen is presently off limits to orchids.


----------



## monocotman (May 15, 2021)

Wow that is lovely.
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 15, 2021)

I measured the petals yesterday... and today. They are growing about 3 cm a day (one inch approx)!! Wow it’s a race indeed...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 16, 2021)

More artistic pics today... petals have reached 30 cm and growing.


----------



## monocotman (May 17, 2021)

Beautiful! That is going to be amazing when they are all out. Plus the flowers are arranged so nicely!
Davis


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 17, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Beautiful! That is going to be amazing when they are all out. Plus the flowers are arranged so nicely!
> Davis


Thanks David.

To be honest, I was disappointed when I found out it was wallisii but as the flowers open with this kind of majestic display, I am impressed.

I can’t even imagine how nature can create through thousands of years of evolution such beautifully delicate structures with long trellises. Like the other long petal species, it is truly a wonder.

And no staking needed! 

I think I’m going to keep it lol.


----------



## monocotman (May 17, 2021)

I would as well. It’s a lovely thing that you can grow well in your conditions. These long petalled species aren’t the easiest.
David


----------



## Guldal (May 17, 2021)

It looks as if a gorgeous flowering, indeed, is well under way, Leslie.



DrLeslieEe said:


> To be honest, I was disappointed when I found out it was wallisii but as the flowers open with this kind of majestic display, I am impressed.


Allowing for the first chock and mental accomodation, when it turned out to be another species than expected, I would have sent you straight to bed - and that without any pudding, if you hadn't in the end come round and reached the only sensible conclusion, that you now seem to have arrived at!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 17, 2021)

Haha yes Jens. I have converted in due time.


----------



## Dandrobium (May 18, 2021)

Its a magnificent blooming, regardless of the name mixup! Great pictures showing the lip detail! Are you now in search for a true humboldtii/popowii?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 18, 2021)

Thanks Dan.

I do have another plant of similar size that is a confirmed humboltii as I’ve previously bloomed it. It just hasn’t budded yet.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 29, 2021)

Today I'm an artist in training  so I decided to take more pics and play with the phone camera editing non-professionally (is that a word even lol). 

Here are the results: love it or hate it


----------



## monocotman (May 29, 2021)

Love it! Stunning display Leslie,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 29, 2021)

The first pic is great. 

The other pics with the towel- ugh all I think of is Tony’s quote about his favorite AOS judge needing 5 minutes... (and a towel).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 29, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Love it! Stunning display Leslie,
> David


Thanks David!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 29, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> The first pic is great.
> 
> The other pics with the towel- ugh all I think of is Tony’s quote about his favorite AOS judge needing 5 minutes... (and a towel).


Haha let’s try this with iPhone:



Medusa has arrived!


----------



## emydura (May 30, 2021)

That is just stunning. I flowered this species for the first time late last year. One of the nicest orchids I have ever flowered. Now I just have to get my growths as big as yours. My growths are tiny in comparison.


----------



## richgarrison (May 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Today I'm an artist in training  so I decided to take more pics and play with the phone camera editing non-professionally (is that a word even lol).
> 
> Here are the results: love it or hate it



sorry, but of course they are all nice... i love this species...

but i like the last one enough that i'd actually invest in a print of it... 

what filter etc. did you use to accomplish that look?...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> sorry, but of course they are all nice... i love this species...
> 
> but i like the last one enough that i'd actually invest in a print of it...
> 
> what filter etc. did you use to accomplish that look?...


I used the Samsung Android phone gallery edit option. So not a new program but built in. Just the camera phone pic. You need to scroll through menu to find ‘cartoon’ option.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 31, 2021)

Beautiful! After seeing these pics, I pulled out The Phragmipedium issue of Orchid Digest. Because of the white pouch I thought of the similarities to caudatum that I have. Caudatum, Humboldtii and Warscewiczianum are all 3 a stunning long petal species that intrigued me 25 years ago. Regretfully, I think I’m going to miss this year’s Caudatum blooming.


----------



## cpmaniac (May 31, 2021)

Simply magnificent show! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 31, 2021)

Magnificent! “Medusa has arrived” is very appropriate. I like all the pics.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2021)

Don’t worry Duck, they will gather strength and bloom with glory next year. 

I have a feeling each growth takes 2-3 years to mature.

Which may mean that my ‘real’ humboltii might bloom on 3 growths next year!!


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 31, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Don’t worry Duck, they will gather strength and bloom with glory next year.
> 
> I have a feeling each growth takes 2-3 years to mature.
> 
> Which may mean that my ‘real’ humboltii might bloom on 3 growths next year!!


I’m not sure what you’ll think about this...but here goes. I have had this caudatum since around the mid 90’s. I have divided it, countless times. Last year, I had 7-8 different sized pots of bloomed, un bloomed plants. Some quite pot bound...I decided I had to lighten the load. So I cut out and removed all of the already bloomed older plants. Then potted up all the un bloomed plants... Needless to say, there are 2 plants that have spiked, but they stalled and I don’t think they will go on and bloom this year. I did have some rot issues, after all the cutting but I think it’s over with and I don’t believe I will repot this year. 
Next year...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I’m not sure what you’ll think about this...but here goes. I have had this caudatum since around the mid 90’s. I have divided it, countless times. Last year, I had 7-8 different sized pots of bloomed, un bloomed plants. Some quite pot bound...I decided I had to lighten the load. So I cut out and removed all of the already bloomed older plants. Then potted up all the un bloomed plants... Needless to say, there are 2 plants that have spiked, but they stalled and I don’t think they will go on and bloom this year. I did have some rot issues, after all the cutting but I think it’s over with and I don’t believe I will repot this year.
> Next year...


Hmmm these plants hate to be divided and will sulk for 2 years minimum esp. the largest one, caudatum. Did you divide with at least 4-5 growths? That seems to be the minimum. Caudatums also like to dry out in between as they grow away from water. 

I saw a caudatum with 6-8 growths in a 10 inch pot that bloomed 360 degrees with 14 flowers, with 24 inch petals!! What a sight.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Beautiful! After seeing these pics, I pulled out The Phragmipedium issue of Orchid Digest. Because of the white pouch I thought of the similarities to caudatum that I have. Caudatum, Humboldtii and Warscewiczianum are all 3 a stunning long petal species that intrigued me 25 years ago. Regretfully, I think I’m going to miss this year’s Caudatum blooming.


Do you have a pic of a previous blooming of your caudatum? I'm interested to see.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 1, 2021)

__





Phrag. Caudatum


Purchased this from Joe Kunisch at Bloomfield Orchids about 1995




www.slippertalk.com




I think this worked. Pic doesn’t really have enough clarity to zoom in on the staminode.
Maybe old pics on my phone.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 1, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Do you have a pic of a previous blooming of your caudatum? I'm interested to see.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 1, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Do you have a pic of a previous blooming of your caudatum? I'm interested to see.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> View attachment 28093
> View attachment 28093


It’s lovely... I need to get a division from you!!


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 2, 2021)

lovely color... did you flower that in a cooler environment? like next to a cool window, or air conditioning vent? i had read that the darker colors are environmentally driven rather than genetic...


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 2, 2021)

Beautiful plant, and great photography! Thank you for being so open and sharing!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 2, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> lovely color... did you flower that in a cooler environment? like next to a cool window, or air conditioning vent? i had read that the darker colors are environmentally driven rather than genetic...


I have used them (caudatums) to shade other plants in a south facing window. In years past setting right up against the glass, with Paphs. behind them. This year I think all of the cutting and dividing has kept them from blooming. They are normally a dependable bloomer.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 7, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It’s lovely... I need to get a division from you!!


Tried to PM you, it wouldn’t work…


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi Duck, I just sent a message. Check the mail icon on top right bar.


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 8, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Tried to PM you, it wouldn’t work…


You have to be followers, I believe to PM. So follow him.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> You have to be followers, I believe to PM. So follow him.


We got PMs through. 

I don’t think you need to follow to message. Sometimes it’s the app or computer bug that makes it’s impossible.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 14, 2021)

So I decided to preserve/dry the flowers to see what artistic composition I can create. I often keep dried flowers for fun. And I thought the long petals would be shameful to discard. Better to recycle into something memorable.

Here are the edited art versions of the dried flowers. I guess you either love it or thrash it lol.

First is original, second is vignette and last is B/W.


----------



## abax (Jun 14, 2021)

I love the b/w. It's very graphic and interesting.


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 15, 2021)

the bounty watermark is the best!!!!...

no kidding though... these are all pretty cool... 

I read up from the bottom and first thought you had pulled off some magic through photoshop to get the flowers and nothing else... 

Say more about how you preserved the flowers?


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 15, 2021)

Very artistic and unique. Love it!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 15, 2021)

Very very cool!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 16, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So I decided to preserve/dry the flowers to see what artistic composition I can create. I often keep dried flowers for fun. And I thought the long petals would be shameful to discard. Better to recycle into something memorable.
> 
> Here are the edited art versions of the dried flowers. I guess you either love it or thrash it lol.
> 
> ...


I have tried drying and preserving the flowers of my favorite, Schroederae, with no success. If you have any tricks to preserve (I am not artistic so cannot draw or paint to preserve the image) I would appreciate the advice. Thx


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 16, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> the bounty watermark is the best!!!!...
> 
> no kidding though... these are all pretty cool...
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the nice comments.

The following is the method I use to dry flowers:

1. First I let the flowers dry on the inflorescence until that are about to fall off or even fall off in this case. The flowers must be still a little soft but mostly dried, so that you can manipulate the parts without breaking.

2. Then lay the flowers on paper towel (in this case a long piece of Bounty paper as Rich pointed out lol) to soak in the rest of the moisture. Lay them as you would compose them in a painting. Here I put each flower to create the look I wanted ... ie 3 facing each other at different height. A flat surface in a dry room without draft is best. You won't move them until whole process is done.

3. You will need to move floral parts around gently to compressed the jutting parts like the pouch and dorsal sepal. Lay the long petals as straight as possible or in positions you want because once dried they are immovable without breaking (I know because I broke my sanderianum petals years ago).

4. Then when you have compose the 'look', put another piece of bounty over them, making sure the jutting parts is positioned to dry that way. You might need to check twice to make sure it is in position.

5. Then lay a very light cardboard paper or a few envelopes on top of the upper layer of bounty to flatten gently the 'jutting' pieces. Then everyday add a little heavier until flat. This may take 2-5 days to dry flat.

6. Check daily by lifting the paper towel to see if drying well or flatten enough. Within a week, you get the 'art'!

7. The entire paper towel sandwich is stored between two pieces of cardboard (cut to match art piece, bigger about 1-2 cm around the edges) in a dry area like a bookshelf to be enjoyed later. Slide the whole piece gently onto the bottom cardboard while horizontal to prevent falling or bending and ruining the composition. Then cover top with cardboard. Use wide paper clips to hold card close on all sides to keep parts from sliding and moving. This way you can store vertically or on sides.

Hope this makes sense .

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 16, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments.
> 
> The following is the method I use to dry flowers:
> 
> ...


Thank you. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> the bounty watermark is the best!!!!...




Pretty cool Leslie, I'm going to show my GF, she loves stuff like that.


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 16, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments.
> .....
> 
> Good luck and have fun!



Thanx for taking the time to share all that... i'll have to give it a try.... especially with some of the longer petalled red phrags.


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 7, 2021)

I know of a person that bought a Kovachii hybrid and when it bloomed, turned out to be Kovachii! He was over the moon happy!


----------

